# Watering after re-potting.



## Wahaj (May 3, 2008)

Hiya,

OK i've just repotted my three paphs. Leeanums and a Lathamianum (as identified by you lovely people).

What I'm wondering is when to water them. Do it water it straight away, or should i be leaving it for any period of time before watering?

and Also when i do intend to water it for the first time after repotting, i have 2 options. water from the fish tank, diluted seaweed fertilser in rain water, or just plain rain water.

what would you guys suggest?

thanks!


----------



## likespaphs (May 3, 2008)

was the media wet before you planted them in it?
if so, some people wait a good week or two as, when water stressed, orchids often send off new roots to search for water.


----------



## Roy (May 3, 2008)

Just plain rain water straight after repotting.


----------



## Wahaj (May 3, 2008)

the medium was...not dry haha....it wasn't moist, but not bone dry either. i guess the perlite i mixed in there made it a little drier.

so you suggest roy that i water them now with rain water?

I did water them yesterday to make sure the roots were more pliable in order to repot. there weren't many roots as such, but the ones were, were very long. they were pretty moist.


----------



## Pete (May 3, 2008)

i would suggest drenching thoroughly immediately after repotting so as to settle the plant in its pot and rinse out any impurities and sediments from the new media. i think watering regime really depends on where you are and what mix you have your plants in. for example i am in hawaii and if i waited a few weeks to water my stuff it would all be dead!


----------



## Wahaj (May 3, 2008)

thanks guys. ok so i have watered them thoroughly and let all the drain away, and then about 30 minutes later put them in their homes. I've also placed them on humidity trays.

only thing is.....god knows when i'll get my next lot of rain to be able to water them again. eek!


----------



## 2ljd (May 7, 2008)

Hey Pete, 

What part of Hawaii do you live in? I'm in Manoa...


----------

